# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  يه سوال ديگ از معادله :دي

## isolotus

سلام ، ببخشيد اگه ميشه اين معادلرو هم حل كنين ممنون  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hopluk

> سلام ، ببخشيد اگه ميشه اين معادلرو هم حل كنين ممنون


حلش کردم :

آخر هم باید تک تک جواب ها رو امتحان کنی (چون به توان 2 رسونده بودیم) که دو تا از جواب ها (دو + رادیکال 3 و  یک منهای رادیکال 2) جواب های معادله خواهند بود.

----------

